# EMI Records is back??



## The Wolf

As we all know, the HMV and EMI catalog now belongs to Warner...

https://www.musicbusinessworldwide....d-president-of-relaunched-universal-uk-label/

does anyone know if this can extend to the classical division?


----------



## Rogerx

I read the article twice now, no words about that.


----------



## wkasimer

The Wolf said:


> As we all know, the HMV and EMI catalog now belongs to Warner...
> 
> https://www.musicbusinessworldwide....d-president-of-relaunched-universal-uk-label/
> 
> does anyone know if this can extend to the classical division?


I'm not sure about new recordings, but EMI's back catalogue belongs to Warner, not Universal.


----------



## jegreenwood

wkasimer said:


> I'm not sure about new recordings, but EMI's back catalogue belongs to Warner, not Universal.


Is that true for its popular music as well?


----------



## Rogerx

EMI RECORDS IS BACK; REBECCA ALLEN NAMED PRESIDENT OF RELAUNCHED UNIVERSAL UK LABEL

EMI Records, one of the most fabled record company brands in history, is returning as a frontline label.

Universal Music UK today (June 16) announced that Rebecca Allen has been named President of EMI Records with immediate effect, moving over from her successful tenure as President of Decca.

EMI Records re-emerges as a rebrand of Universal's Virgin EMI, which was the biggest label in the UK in 2019 in terms of album-equivalent market share.

*Universal Music Group acquired both the Virgin Records and EMI Records brands as part of its £1.2bn ($1.9bn) buyout of EMI Music in 2012.*


----------

